# NFC cross and Ginger and white Moggie



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Snowy is half Norwegian Forest cat, he is about 20 months old, male, neutered and Micro-chipped. Needs to have booster but all kitten injections were made. He has no health or behaviour problems. Fully litter tray trained and will use any litter. He is used to children from 3 years. Hes great with other cats and doesn't really take much notice of dogs. He is an outdoor cat and is out most nights. He can be left all day without worry. No special diet but loves chicken.

Now Ronney. He is a ginger and white tabby, is about 16 months old, male, neutered and also needs his booster but full kitten injections were made. He has no health or behaviour problems. Fully litter tray trained and will use any litter. He is used to children from 3 years of age. He gets on with other cats but chases some of them in a playful way. Will tolerate dogs. He is an outdoor cat and is out most nights. He can be left all day without worry. Again no special diet and also loves chicken.

We are looking for a home that is in a rural area as these two do enjoy being outside. These cats are not to be left outside at night time though.They must go together and anyone interested in them will be homechecked

They are currently in Kent

If you are interested in homing them please Pm me


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two are still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

